# Animal demands for campsite



## staceybassoon (Nov 22, 2017)

So I can't find this answer... Do we have to keep all of a character's furniture demands on our campsite in order for them to return? Will they come back if all of their stuff isn't out anymore or if I sell it?


----------



## Voldecourt (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm pretty sure once they've been invited they can always come over, but I haven't tested this myself. They do have to be invited once though, and have the camp background in the contacts list. 

When the character is in the campsite it definitely doesn't matter if they have the items out or not.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2017)

no. once they've been invited you can display whatever you want


----------

